# [CLOSED] Able Sisters & Nook’s Cranny



## Wolfgirl786 (Mar 25, 2020)

*Will be Welcoming people in to Shop at Able Sisters or Nook’s Cranny

If you want you can Tip anything (Would love any types of plantable Flowers)

Royal Crown is for sale in Able Sister Shop

Please post your ig name and town name please *



Spoiler: Rules



-Don’t Venture Out of My “Shopping District”
-Will be letting in 2 at a time
-check waitlist for your spot in line




Please be Patient as I Have a long list of people to let in

Please try to be quick as well to not make the wait to long

*CLOSED Will open up later in day

Next Open Date: *
(Due to me Working Full time I’m only able to Open Monday, Tuesdays, and Wednesdays)



Spoiler: Images of What’s in Stock


----------



## twinkletoes (Mar 25, 2020)

May I come? Thanks!


----------



## The_Oracle (Mar 25, 2020)

Mind if I pop by?


----------



## xTurnip (Mar 25, 2020)

Could I please stop by as well?


----------



## MindlessPatch (Mar 25, 2020)

Could I visit?


----------



## R3i (Mar 25, 2020)

Can I visit?


----------



## Wolfgirl786 (Mar 25, 2020)

Making waitlist and game crashed people who received Dodo pm me for reentry


----------



## The_Oracle (Mar 25, 2020)

i did


----------



## Lilburrito (Mar 25, 2020)

Here here please~

Thanks!


----------



## Akari_Clarity (Mar 25, 2020)

I would love to visit please. :3


----------



## gudetamae (Mar 25, 2020)

I’d love to drop by!


----------



## Wolfgirl786 (Mar 25, 2020)

Game crashed again let me just invite 1 at a time i don’t know why it’s crashing I have invited a lot of people before


----------



## FaerieRose (Mar 25, 2020)

I'd love to come by, if you get things working.


----------



## xTurnip (Mar 25, 2020)

Wolfgirl786 said:


> Game crashed again let me just invite 1 at a time i don’t know why it’s crashing I have invited a lot of people before



Never mind about me stopping by. Have a good night!


----------



## Kenners (Mar 25, 2020)

Ooo yes same here just let me know if I can swing by. Need any fruit ?


----------



## Wolfgirl786 (Mar 25, 2020)

I have all the fruit thank you  you can still leave some if you like

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sent you the code Oracle

- - - Post Merge - - -



xTurnip said:


> Never mind about me stopping by. Have a good night!



Have a goodnight as well


----------



## Ireuna (Mar 25, 2020)

Mee


----------



## Lilburrito (Mar 25, 2020)

Just checking in, the invites are still going right?


----------



## Wolfgirl786 (Mar 25, 2020)

Lilburrito said:


> Just checking in, the invites are still going right?



Yup sorry for the wait


----------



## Proxy6228420 (Mar 26, 2020)

Hey may I get in on that waiting list?


----------



## FaerieRose (Mar 26, 2020)

When I bring a tip, where should I drop it off?


----------



## Wolfgirl786 (Mar 26, 2020)

FaerieRose said:


> When I bring a tip, where should I drop it off?



Right in front of me I left my character standing outside of the airport, and I’m keeping an eye on the tv

- - - Post Merge - - -



R3i said:


> Can I visit?



Sent you a pm of the code


----------



## Wolfgirl786 (Mar 26, 2020)

gudetamae said:


> I’d love to drop by!



Your inbox is full if you still wanna come clear it and msg me


----------



## squidney (Mar 26, 2020)

Would I be able to drop in =)


----------



## Wolfgirl786 (Mar 26, 2020)

squidney said:


> Would I be able to drop in =)



Yea let me add you too waitlist

- - - Post Merge - - -

I will be accepting no more people after this


----------



## bcmii (Mar 26, 2020)

I'd like to come, but am I too late? If so, that's fine!


----------



## Wolfgirl786 (Mar 26, 2020)

I’ll have you be the last person I’ll sent dodo after the last people leave


----------



## Wolfgirl786 (Apr 1, 2020)

Bump I’m open for Business today 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Bump I’m open for Business today 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Bump I’m open for Business today


----------

